# Nissan Pickups Arrive in Haiti to Aid Relief Effort



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan Motor Company has just announced that a shipment of 30 D22 pickups have arrived in Haiti, as part of an initiative instigated with the United Nations World Food Program and William J. Clinton Foundation, formed by the 42nd President of United States. The D22s, assembled at Nissan's facility in Cuernavaca, Mexico, are related to the 1998-04 Frontier sold in the U.S. and Canada. The trucks will be used to haul food, aid and supplies in the burgeoning effort to rebuild the shattered country. The donation of the trucks, in response to a request from former President Bill Clinton, is a further expansion of existing Nissan relief efforts in Haiti.

"I'm pleased Nissan has answered our call for trucks to aid our recovery efforts in Haiti," said President Clinton. "This generous donation will be critical in ongoing efforts to mobilize food and other needed supplies, and I'm thankful for Nissan's leadership in demonstrating how the private sector can help the people of Haiti build back better."

Carlos Ghosn, President and Chief Executive Officer of Nissan Motor Company Limited, added. "When the Clinton Foundation contacted us, there was no question we'd help. Everyone at Nissan was eager to take action, and I know that our employees at Cuernavaca, Mexico, are especially proud that the trucks they have built in the Americas region are directly involved in helping the people of Haiti to rebuild their lives and their country."

The trucks are each marked on each door with a special message of hope from Nissan Mexicana employees, "Nissan: Dans les rues d'Haiti pour vous aider!" Translated from the Haitian French dialect, it says, "Nissan: On the roads of Haiti to help you!"

More: *Nissan Pickups Arrive in Haiti to Aid Relief Effort* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## rrebeccag460 (May 28, 2010)

Nissan Motor Company has just announced that a shipment of 30 D22 pickups have arrived in Haiti, as part of an initiative instigated with the United Nations World Food Program and William J. Clinton Foundation, formed by the 42nd President of United States. The D22s, assembled at Nissan’s facility in Cuernavaca, Mexico, are related to the 1998-04 Frontier sold in the U.S. and Canada. The trucks will be used to haul food, aid and supplies in the burgeoning effort to rebuild the shattered country. The donation of the trucks, in response to a request from former President Bill Clinton, is a further expansion of existing Nissan relief efforts in Haiti.


----------

